# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Ευθανασία σε άρρωστο πιτσουνάκι

## Antigoni87

Το πιτσουνάκι που βρέθηκε στο δρόμο δυστυχώς χειροτερεύει... viewtopic.php?f=54&t=3225
Εμφανίζονται νέα σπυριά, τυφλώθηκε από το ένα ματάκι και πρέπει να πονάει πολύ, και  ενώ δείχνει φυσικά να πεινάει πρέπει να το πιέσω πολύ για να ανοίξει το ράμφος του για να φάει...  :sad:  

Δεδομένου ότι η ασθένεια είναι κολλητική, και ακόμη κι αν ζήσει το πουλάκι θα αποτελεί κίνδυνο για πολλά άλλα πουλιά είτε μέσω ταϊσματος νεοσσών είτε από τσίμπημα κουνουπιού κτλ, φοβάμαι ότι πρέπει να του κάνουμε ευθανασία.... Είναι φοβερά δύσκολη απόφαση για μένα, είναι κάτι που δεν έχω ξανακάνει και ήλπιζα να μη μου τύχει ποτέ, αλλά δε βλέπω βελτίωση... Ίσα ίσα, χειροτερεύει και απλώνεται η ευλογιά. Και αν τυφλωθεί και από το άλλο μάτι, δε θα μπορεί να πετάξει ούτε να βρει φαγητό έξω και θα πεθάνει από πείνα  ::  

Εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιος φορέας που θα δεχόταν να το περιθάλψει με την ελπίδα να μείνει στάσιμο ή να γιατρευτεί (που δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει αυτή η πιθανότητα-ήδη στην ΑΝΙΜΑ αρνήθηκαν με το δίκιο τους να το πάρουν), πρέπει να βρω γιατρό να το κάνει...

(Νιώθω πολύ, πολύ άσχημα με αυτή την απόφαση... Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρω  :sad:  )

----------


## alkisti

Θα τα καταφέρεις Αντιγόνη ! Να φανείς δυνατή και όλα θα πάνε καλά ! Εσύ του πρόσφερες ότι καλύτερο ! Τώρα αν πονάει και βασανίζεται νομίζω οτι πρέπει ...   :sad:   Τουλάχιστον ένιωσε το αίσθημα της αγάπης ! Ότι κάποιος ήταν , είναι και θα είναι μαζί του για πάντα ! (έστω και στον άλλο κόσμο) Ας ελπίσουμε οτι εκεί που θα πάει , σε αυτόν τον κόσμο που θα ταξιδέψει θα είναι καλά και δεν θα πονάει πια ... Καλό ταξίδι , αν δεν γίνεις καλά μικρο πλασματάκι   ::

----------


## Kostas297

:sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

Σ' ευχαριστώ καλή μου Άλκηστη!
Απλώς επειδή ακόμη την παλεύει, τρώει και είναι δραστήριο, δε μπορώ να το κάνω... Ίσως υπερβάλλω, αλλά δε μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό, λίγες μέρες αφού το μαζέψαμε από το δρόμο, και ενώ με κυνηγάει για να φάει και κάνει σαν μωρό όποτε το πλησιάζουμε.
Τουλάχιστον είναι σε άλλο σπίτι, όχι με τα καναρίνια μου, οπότε θα το περιποιηθούμε λίγο ακόμη μήπως και τα καταφέρουμε να πέσουν τα σπυριά με το μπεταντίν και τη fucidin.
Ξέρω ότι δεν έχει νόημα, αλλά νιώθω πολύ άσχημα στη σκέψη της ευθανασίας. Θα δω λιγάκι πώς θα πάει... Μπέρδεμα  :sad:

----------


## tasrek

Οτι χρειαστείς είμαστε εδώ.  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ είμαι της άποψης να το κάνεις,όσο σκληρό κι αν ακούγεται.....
Με τη κίνηση αυτή θα βοηθήσεις κατά κάποιο τρόπο να σταματήσει η μετάδοση της ασθένειας και να σωθούν ίσως πολλά περισσότερα πουλιά.
Περιμένουμε νεότερα Αντιγόνη.

----------

